# Lawyer required for small business advice



## Ice_cream (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi there everyone,

I have just signed up to this website as I'm in urgent need of a Philippine lawyer who can advise me via Skype/Email whilst I'm in the UK.

My medium-term plan is to move to the Philippines but in the short-term I am buying a 20% share in a small business start up.

I wonder can anyone recommend a lawyer that understands small business law (it will be a "corporation/corporation partnership") and I will only be asking generalised questions regarding Philippine law - I will not be going into specifics so there is no risk to the law firm.

The deadline is very close so I just want to ask some basic questions so I'm not making any huge errors before I transfer the money.

Many thanks in advance if anyone can help.

Best Regards,

Will


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

I know there's a few Filipino lawyers based in London, you could have a search for them if you don't get any joy elsewhere.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd hold onto that money until you've triple checked everything, emergencies and deadlines are some of largest scams here.


----------



## Ice_cream (Jul 20, 2016)

many thanks indeed!


----------



## Ice_cream (Jul 20, 2016)

ha ha thanks! i know but fortunately it involves close family so I'm just making sure they are doing everything correctly


----------



## brmpipes (Jun 2, 2016)

Ha , never any problems with money when family is involved. Be very careful of your money with any business transaction in the Philippines, whether with family or not. I have a corporation in Philippines for my medical clinic in borocay. I have seen a lot of weird stuff happen with so called trusted colleagues.


----------



## Ice_cream (Jul 20, 2016)

just a quick amendment to my original message... ive been coming and going to and from the philippines for many years. im fully aware of potential scams and i appreciate people's warnings, i just want lawyer recommendations. thanks again for your concern. cheers. will


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I know a good attorney in Angeles City. He is my boss' attorney and helped secure my working visa. He also set up the company I work for and keeps them compliant with all the relevant laws.
You might want to choose a different attorney if you are in a different part of the country as I'm not sure if rules are different in different areas.
If you PM me with more info I can pass on your details.


----------



## Ice_cream (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Simon!

Thanks, that would be really helpful. I think location of the lawyer is not that important for my current needs and a law firm who can help me with working visa will be very helpful in the coming weeks and months. I have found a very useful Philippine lawyer in London in the past few days which is great, but I may need representation in Philippines also so I'd love it if you could pass my details on! Thanks very much!...

But.... as a new member on here I don't think I can PM you can I? I've tried to find a way but can't. Hmmm any ideas? I'd post my alternative email on here but not sure if it breaks the rules of the forum.

Thanks a lot for taking the time to reply to my post and hope we can find a way to make contact!

Best Regards,

Will


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a Philippine Law Firm that has handled several situations for me personally and I will be glad to give you their contact information if you want to private message me. They are highly regarded and the fees they have charged me in the past were quite fair considering what I could have lost had I not had them on my team and they all speak very good English.

Just let me know...


----------



## igf1 (May 24, 2014)

my advice, never ever buy minority shares in small business anywhere if you not control it fully


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

igf1 said:


> my advice, never ever buy minority shares in small business anywhere if you not control it fully


I can relate to that!! At one time in the past, I was a "silent" partner in a food service at an airport in Northern Calif and in the end lost it all.

Fred


----------

